# Ideas.....



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I just got a topper for the back of my f-250. And have seen many rod racks and many other neat ideas in them.

Just wondering how you did them and looking for ideas??

Thnx for any help or suggestions :fishing:


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Bodiak recievers over the tow hooks on My F250. The recievers take a standard 2" square tube that my 120 qt basket and rod holder sit on.


----------

